# New UK FUR Con - FurVention!



## Arbuzan (Aug 11, 2014)

Can i have you attention please? Guys and Girls?

There is going to be a NEW furry convention in the UK in Jan 2015

It's called FurVention!

It's going to be in the North West English city of Liverpool and they  really wanna promote the convention and encourage many furries to go!

Please look ast their website. As it's their first con, the prices to go are quite cheap!

http://furvention.org.uk/


----------

